# no space left



## mipam007 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I am facing a problem with no disk space left because of a bad FS design where /var is not separate from / and the server is far away from me. I have a disk where I can *mv*/*cp* /var and link it back to / but it is not possible.

So I*'m* thinking about moving /var/db and /var/spool which overflows the most and link those directories back to /var. So my question is - do you have a better workaround?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

mipam007 said:
			
		

> I have a disk where I can *mv*/*cp* /var and link it back to / but it is not possible.


Why not?

You have to do this in single user mode though, as there are most likely all sorts of daemons actively using it.


----------



## mipam007 (Jun 15, 2012)

I know that it is possible. As I wrote, I am far away from the server and I cannot get console... just ssh


----------

